
Venezuela announces end of currency controls, exchange rate unification - mrb
http://www.buenosairesherald.com/article/205080/government-announces-end-of-currency-controls
======
HoopleHead
I think you need a geography lesson. Buenos Aires is in Argentina

~~~
gus_massa
The title should be changed to "Argentina announces end of currency controls,
exchange rate unification"

